# Solved: "Windows Easy Transfer" incredibly slow



## ralphygarfield (May 23, 2008)

Ok so I'm running Windows 7 Easy Transfer right now between two very new and up-to-date Windows 7 PCs. I'm using the network connection.

Everything is moving incredibly slow, and for a while it seemed like it was completely frozen. The estimated processing time has decreased some since a few minutes ago, but right now it says it's going to take 2 days, 8 hours. 

Indeed I am transferring almost 300 GB, but if I used my external hard drive, it wouldn't take nearly as long. I just wanted to try Easy Transfer for fun.

What do I do? If I can't wait that long, can I end the transfer process?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I reckon it should take about 10 hour on a 100 mbit link.


----------



## ralphygarfield (May 23, 2008)

Can I just stop it then? 

I'll figure out myself afterwords what files are incomplete.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I would think so.
I have never used it.


----------



## MowermanEd (Nov 26, 2005)

I was faced with the same scenario. After waiting for 30 mins I canceled the process and restarted it. The second time I only transfered windows and program settings such as favotites, folder options, etc. and it completed in no time at all. I backed up all of my data to another drive and then transfered it all back after the easy transfer was complte.


----------

